# triple dose of FSH injection by mistake!



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

And I thought I was a fairly intelligent woman.  I have just started my first IUI.  Taken Clomid days 2-6 then had to do the 150iui of FSH with an injection pen.  It didn't seem to be working properly and there was still some fluid left so injected 3 times till it was all gone.  Didn't think anymore about it then suddenly woke up in the night thinking 'oh, maybe there was more than one dose in the pen'.  Looked at the packaging and pen again today and it is obvious that I have given myself 3 doses!

Anyone any idea what this might mean.  I don't feel unwell.  Very tired all day but I don't know if it is anything to do with my overdose of FSH!!

I am due to have a scan tomorrow late afternoon at clinic (guys) so will find out more then, but wonder if anyone has any info in the meantime?


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh deary me. That totally sounds like something I'd do too... and I reckon I'm pretty smart.  I'm just starting out with IUI too and have done one round of Clomid but then abandoned triggering with the hCG because they found a cyst on one of my ovaries... I haven't at all had to use the FSH injection you mention (assume you don't mean the hCG trigger injection?... just checkin! ).

It's good to know you're feeling okay despite your triple dose, and I'm sure tomorrow's scan will give you the opportunity to find out exactly what it might mean. In the meantime...

I can't claim to know all that much or to have any experience of this, but FSH = follicle stimulating hormone = a high chance you've over-stimulated your ovaries this month and may have too many big follies to risk triggering ovulation and IUI. Not sure what other effect it may have on other reproductive hormones and other bodily things that they affect... Depending on how your body responds to the drugs I'm guessing at the worst you'll have to abandon this cycle and wait til next time because of too many follicles being primed for egg release at once.

Like I say, just guessing tho and the clinic will tell you more. Is there nobody you can call sooner to make sure. I don't want to alarm you but isn't blood pressure etc all affected by hormones... I'd be keeping a close tab on how I'm feeling and calling the doc if _anything _ out of the ordinary happens... you say you're feeling tired, but not faint or light headed or anything?

Fingers crossed it's nothing to worry about and that it all works out for you.  Be sure to let me know how you get on.

T x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Well I had my first scan today and my triple dose of FSH hasn't caused any problems.  Considering all is OK I have to do my second FSH injection tonight - I don't think I will get it wrong twice!  That is assuming I can manage to inject.  A friend's DH did it for me last time as my DH is needle phobic.
Hopefully I will have my first IUI on Friday or Saturday assuming folicles grow OK.

Tracey


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Phew!  What a relief.
Good luck  
T x


----------

